# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ž التبرع بالدم ž

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**
*إن التبرع بالدم ضرورة إنسانية يحتاج اليها كثير من الناس في أي وقت من الاوقات ، وقد أفتى اغلب العلماء بجوازها .* 
*ماهي كمية الدم المتبرع بها سنوياً ؟*

*بينت بعض الدراسات في الدول الغربية ان هناك حوالي ثمانية ملايين متبرع بالدم سنوياً .* 
*وفي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، تم التبرع بحوالي 15 مليون وحدة من الدم سنة 2001م .* 
*يمكن تعريف وحدة الدم المتبرع بها بخمسائة ميلليتر من الدم الكامل .* 
*يمكن فصل هذه الوحدة من الدم الى مكونات عديدة منها :* 
*• خلايا دم حمراء .*
*• مصل الدم .*
*• صفائح دموية .*
*• وغير ذلك من مكونات الدم .* 
*تُنقل كل واحدة منها الى من يحتاجها من المرضى او المصابين .* 
*من هم الأشخاص الذين يحتاجون الى استقبال الدم ؟*  
*إن الحاجة للتبرع بالدم كبيرة جداً في اغلب الاحوال وعاجلة جداً في احوال كثيرة .*
*بينت إحدى الدراسات في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية انه في كل عام تقريباً* 
*هناك حاجة الى حوالي 38000 وحدة من خلايا الدم الحمراء .* 
*الاشخاص المحتاجون لتلقي او استقبال الدم هم :* 
*• ضحايا الحوادث المرورية والحرائق .*
*• المرضى الذين يخضعون لعمليات جراحية كبرى كعمليات القلب المفتوح* 
*، ونقل الاعضاء ، وغيرها من العمليات المصحوبة بنزف شديد .*
*• الاشخاص الذين يعانون من سرطان الدم او غيره من الاورام .*
*• الاشخاص المصابون بفقر الدم المنجلي او الثلاسيميا .* 
*من هم الاشخاص الذين يمكنهم التبرع بالدم ؟* 
*للتبرع بالدم بعض الشروط لا بد من توافرها في المتبرع ، كأن يكون ذا صحة جيدة ،*
*قد تجاوز السابعة عشر من عمره ، ولا يقل وزنه عن خمسين كيلوغرام ،*
*وان يخضع لفحص طبي يبين خلوه من بعض الامراض .* 
*بينت الإحصائيات ان قليلاً جداً من الاشخاص الذين يمكنهم التبرع بالدم يتبرعون به فعلاً ،* 
*وان اكثر المتبرعين هم من الرجال المثقفين ذوي الدخل الجيد والذين تتراوح اعمارهم ما بين الثلاثين الى الخمسين .* 
*يعوّض الجسم السوائل المتبَرّع بها خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة .*
*اما بالنسبة لخلايا الدم فتأخذ وقتاً اطول ليتم تعويضها ،*
*فالخلايا الحمراء مثلاً لا تُعوّض تماماً إلا بعد مرور ثمانية اسابيع عل عملية التبرع ،*
*ولذلك لا يُنصح بإعادة التبرع بالدم إلا بعد مرور شهرين من التبرع الاول .* 
*الاشخاص الذين لا يمكنهم التبرع بالدم :* 
*هناك بعض الاشخاص لا يمكنهم التبرع بالدم إما بشكل مؤقت او بصفة دائمة ، وذلك كما يلي :* 
*أولاً : الموانع المؤقتة للتبرع بالدم :*
*1. الاشخاص الذين سبقت لهم الإصابة بذبحة صدرية خلال سنة من التبرع بالدم .*
*2. الذين أصيبوا بمرض الملاريا خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية .*
*3. الاشخاص الذين زاروا منطقة موبوءة بالملاريا خلال السنة الماضية .*
*4. من تم نقل دم إليه او أخذ أحد مكونات الدم خلال السنة الماضية .*
*5. من أجريت له عملية وشم خلال السنة الماضية .*
*6. من تعرض لعملية جراحية في القلب خلال السنة الماضية .*
*7. من تعرض لمصاب بالتهاب الكبد خلال السنة الماضية .*
*8. الشخص المصاب بوعكة صحية او ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة يوم التبرع .*
*9. من تناول مضاداً حيوياً قبل يوم الى ثلاثة ايام من التبرع .*
*10. السيدات الحوامل او اللاتي تعرضن لإجهاض خلال الاسابيع الستة الماضية .* 
*ثانياً : الموانع الدائمة للتبرع بالدم :*
*1. الاشخاص الذين سبق لهم استخدام المخدرات عن طريق الوريد .*
*2. الاشخاص الذين يمارسون اللواط او العلاقات الجنسية المحرمة .*
*3. الاشخاص الذين سبق لهم استقبال حقن مركزة لعوامل تخثرالدم .*
*4. الذين وُجد أثناء إجراء الاختبارات المعملية ان لديهم فحصاً إيجابياً لتحليل التهاب الكبد من النوعين ( ب و ج ) وتحليل ( H I V ) اي الايدز .* 
*أين يمكن ان تتم عملية التبرع بالدم ؟* 
*يوجد مراكز متعددة للتبرع بالدم ، في المستشفيات الكبرى ،*
*في المختبرات ، إضافة الى حملات التبرع بالدم العديدة التي تقام في الجامعات والدوائر الحكومية والوزارات .* 
*فصائل الدم :* 
*يمكن تقسيم الدم الى فصائل ثمانية حسب الاحرف ( A و B ) وحسب وجود عامل ريسوس او عدمه :*
*1. A+*
*2. A-*
*3. B+*
*4. B-*
*5. O+*
*6. O-*
*7. AB+*
*8. AB-* 
*يمكن في الحالات الطارئة لأي مصاب ان يستقبل خلايا دم حمراء من فصيلة (O ) ،*
*وبالنسبة للأشخاص من ذوي فصيلة الدم ( AB ) ، فهؤلاء يمكنهم استقبال الدم من اي فصيلة اخرى ،*
*وبالتالي فإن الاشخاص من فصيلة دم ( O ) يسمون معطون عامون ،* 
*والاشخاص من فصيلة دم ( AB ) يسمون مستقبلون عامّون .* 
*التحاليل المخبرية التي تجرى على الدم المتبرع به :*
*- فصيلة الدم ونوعه بالنسبة لعامل ريسوس .*
*- البحث عن وجود اجسام مضادة التي يمكن ان تسبب مشكلة للشخص المتلقي .*
*- تحاليل لالتهاب الكبد من نوعيه ( ب و ج ) .*
*- تحاليل لمرض نقص المناعة المكتسب ( الإيدز ) .*
*- تحاليل لبعض الامراض التناسلية التي تنتقل عن طريق العلاقات الجنسية كالزهري .*
*- بالإضافة الى بعض التحاليل الاخرى .* 
*تخزين الدم بعد التبرع :*  
*يتم فصل كل وحدة من الدم بعد التبرع الى مكونات عديدة تحفظ مستقلة عن المكونات الاخرى ، وذلك كالتالي :*  
*- خلايا الدم الحمراء : ويمكن ان تُحفظ مبردة لمدة لا تزيد على ستة اسابيع ،*
*او تجمد لمدة تصل الى عشر سنوات . تحمل خلايا الدم الحمراء الاكسجين وتستعمل لعلاج فقر الدم الحاد .*
*- الصفائح الدموية : وهي ذات اهمية كبرى في التحكم بالنزيف الحاد وتستعمل لعلاج مرضى سرطان الدم وغيره من الاورام . تُحفظ الصفائح الدموية في درجة حرارة الغرفة ويمكن ان تبقى صالحة لمدة خمسة ايام .*
*- مصل الدم : والذي يحفظ مجمداً لمدة سنة تقريباً ،*
*يستعمل مصل الدم لعلاج النزف الحاصل بسبب نقص بعض عوامل .*
*- خلايا الدم البيضاء : وتستعمل احياناً لعلاج بعض الالتهابات على الرغم من ان فعاليتها ليست أكيدة ،* 
*ولا بد من استخدامها في خلال 24ساعة من التبرع .*
*- بعض مكونات الدم كالألبومين والأميونوجلوبيولين التي تستعمل في علاج بعض الامراض .* 
*عملية التبرع بالدم :* 
*- يُطلب من المتبرع الإجابة على بعض الأسئلة المتعلقة بتاريخه الطبي .*
*- يخضع المتبرع لفحص سريري شامل ، يتضمن قياس العلامات الحيوية كالنبض والحرارة وضغط الدم .*
*- تُجرى بعض التحاليل المخبرية الضرورية كمستوى الخضاب ( الهيموجلوبين ) ،* 
*وبعض التحاليل للتأكد من سلامة الدم .*
*- يشعر المتبرع ببعض الالم أثناء إدخال الإبرة ، مماثل لألم الوخز والحقن .*
*- يستمر التبرع حوالي 10-15 دقيقة يكون المتبرع مستلقياً فيها على سرير مريح .*
*- يُنصح المتبرع بالاستمرار بالاسترخاء لمدة دقائق بعد انتهاء التبرع ،* 
*وبعدها يتناول كوباً من العصير وبعض البسكويت .*
*- من الطبيعي الشعور بالتوتر والقلق قبل التبرع وخاصة للمتبرع للمرة الاولى ،*
*ويمكن التخلص من هذه المشاعر بالسؤال والاستفسار عن التبرع من الطبيب المسؤول او غيره من الفريق الطبي .*
*- يُنصح بالإكثار من شرب السوائل خلال الساعات الاربع والعشرين بعد التبرع .*
*- لا بأس من التبرع بالدم أثناء الدورة الشهرية .*
*- يُنصح بعدم إعادة التبرع قبل مضي شهرين من التبرع الاول .* 

*اتمنى للجميع الصحه والعافيه* 
*تحياتي*
*..الضحكة البريئه..*


*اتمنى للجميع الصحه والعافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة خيوة ..الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفوا خيتو*
*تسلمي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*معلومات قيمه ضحوكتنا* 

*ولا ننسى انه التبرع يساهم كثيرا في القضاء على الكسل والاحساس بالخمول* 


*مشكوره خيتوو* 

*موفقه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفو حبيبتي*
*تسلمي ع المرور*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكووه البطه*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو خيتو الضحكه البريئه
موضوع مهم جدا
لاعدمناك خيتو
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك اختي*
*تسلمي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

**

----------


## LOVELORN

يسلموا على الموضوع 

تحياتي لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك اخوي*
*تسلم ع الرد*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناك يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*يسلمووو أم عباس ع الموضوع* 

*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه* 

*الولاء الفاطمي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يسلمك أم هادي*
*تسلميلي ع الرد*
*عطاكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مشكوره ام عباس مشكوره ضحوكه البطه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرسي على المعلومات الحلوه



دمتــ بود

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ياغوالي ع المرور*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي*
*أم عباس*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## غرورالورد

شكرا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك
وبأنتظارجديدك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلميلي اختي ع الرد*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------

